# Best Month to Fish Biscayne Bay



## DBStoots

For those of you in the South Florida region/Miami area, if you had to pick one month of the year to fish Biscayne Bay, what would it be?


----------



## DBStoots

I'm thinking May? Anybody?


----------



## kenb

DBStoots said:


> I'm thinking May? Anybody?


Or April,June,July,August, just depends on what you're seeking.


----------



## Cronced

What are you targeting?


----------



## DBStoots

Just in general, but the usual species targeted in Biscayne Bay--bonefish, tarpon, permit.


----------



## Cronced

I'm a big winter fan. December to March/April. Tarpon go nuts on the shrimp flush, especially in nearby downtown Miami at night. Larger barracuda move onto the flats and adjacent channels and can be caught on light gear and tube lures. Never fished for permit and bones so I couldn't say there.


----------



## mingo gringo

All year!


----------



## paint it black

July.


----------



## Martin Carranza

March to September


----------



## floridascuba

December fan myself.


----------



## shiprock8

March is a windy month in S Fla. Nov.-March the cold fronts start and will shut down sight fishing for a day or two. June-Aug. are hot and you are best fishing for bones early or late. Transition months like April, May, September and October can be very good depending on the weather conditions. 

Here is a pic of a friends skiff as he sets out across the Bay for some bones.


----------



## jboriol

DBStoots said:


> For those of you in the South Florida region/Miami area, if you had to pick one month of the year to fish Biscayne Bay, what would it be?


Going to Key Largo a few days in late September and thought about fishing Key Biscayne instead vs. islamorada. Bad thing seems like the ramp situation in lower Biscayne driving up from Key Largo. Any suggestions where to put in to fish south part? Thanks


----------



## jboriol

^Biscayne Bay not Key Biscayne


----------



## mingo gringo

The closest ramp to you from key largo to fish Biscayne bay would be homestead bayfront park that puts you directly in the south end of the bay. Depending on what mile marker you're staying on the boat ride is probably quicker and more enjoyable up to Biscayne bay than driving and using the ramp. Another option is to launch at Gilberts marina or Caribbean club on blackwater sound and run north from there(about a 20-30 minute run from there depending on speed)


----------



## Pbertell

Oceanside from key largo north is all,productive with the right conditions. (Not too much east wind)


----------

